# Sodastream refills in Abu Dhabi?



## playhookie

Thanks for reading this and thanks in advance to anyone who replies.

Are soda stream "bombs" (gas refill cylinders) available to buy in Abu Dhabi anywhere? (I'm hoping someone will say the Waitrose on Al Reem Island... Waitrose in the UK sells them, so I've got my fingers crossed!)

Are I allowed to import my soda stream with its own "bomb" and my spare via shipping container? Or should I just bring the machine and buy new "bombs" for it when I get there? 

I'm moving next week and I can't find it specifically listed as a yes or a no - does anyone have any experience with this who could help me out please?

Thanks!


----------



## Deefor

I'd probably look at places such as Lakeland or Spinneys. Never looked for them so can't give a definite answer b


----------



## BedouGirl

Ask your shippers whether you can import them. I've got a feeling you may not be able to. I'm pretty sure we have had some threads on the same subject on here before. Try using the search engine.


----------



## playhookie

Thanks - I have asked my shippers (Pickfords) and they have confirmed that I can't ship them... :-(

So I'll have to go round all the supermarkets looking, and bring the machine on the off chance that I can find them.


----------



## playhookie

BedouGirl said:


> Ask your shippers whether you can import them. I've got a feeling you may not be able to. I'm pretty sure we have had some threads on the same subject on here before. Try using the search engine.


Unfortunately, nothing came up on the search which is why I posted asking about it. Perhaps it was a different forum?


----------



## BedouGirl

playhookie said:


> Unfortunately, nothing came up on the search which is why I posted asking about it. Perhaps it was a different forum?


 It was definitely on here. Try splitting soda and stream and check the 'is there anything you can't find' thread.


----------



## playhookie

BedouGirl said:


> It was definitely on here. Try splitting soda and stream and check the 'is there anything you can't find' thread.


I promise I did try several variants of the search - and just now rechecked soda and stream separately and nothing came up other than this thread.


----------



## SuzQ

I posted in the 'is there anything you can't find thread' a while ago and was told that as the machines originated from Israel, that it might be very unwise to even attempt to bring it in. We're donating it to one of our kids friends.


----------



## playhookie

SuzQ said:


> I posted in the 'is there anything you can't find thread' a while ago and was told that as the machines originated from Israel, that it might be very unwise to even attempt to bring it in. We're donating it to one of our kids friends.


Blimey - I didn't know they came from Israel! Thanks so much for posting to let me know.


----------



## BedouGirl

playhookie said:


> Blimey - I didn't know they came from Israel! Thanks so much for posting to let me know.


I knew there was something


----------



## playhookie

By the way, what is this "Is there anything you can't find thread"? I can't see it as a sticky anywhere on the main page or any place that seems obvious to me... I've been reading this forum for a few months now and have never seen it.


----------



## SuzQ

That makes 2 of us! I'm thinking they might have originally been developed there and now production is outsourced elsewhere but after I read that, I decided probably safer to just leave it in Australia!


----------



## SuzQ

It's a sticky in the Dubai section. Look up the top of the Dubai area and there's a Stickies button.


----------



## playhookie

SuzQ said:


> It's a sticky in the Dubai section. Look up the top of the Dubai area and there's a Stickies button.


Aha! That now makes sense - I hadn't been reading the Dubai forum as I'm not moving there... (I know it is just up the road for an hour or so but still...)


----------



## BedouGirl

playhookie said:


> Aha! That now makes sense - I hadn't been reading the Dubai forum as I'm not moving there... (I know it is just up the road for an hour or so but still...)


It's worth checking out the stickies on Dubai because much of the information applies to the whole of the UAE.


----------



## playhookie

BedouGirl said:


> It's worth checking out the stickies on Dubai because much of the information applies to the whole of the UAE.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## chickensoup73

*company in Dubai do it*

For anyone else looking for this and coming across this thread I thought I would share this (3 years too late for the original posters sorry).
There is a company that does cylinder refill / exchange. I think they have a concession at Organic food in Dubai but not been. They are called Bubble-Bro

The product they have is the DrinkMate but it uses the same cyclinder as the Soda Stream.

Hope it helps someone!


----------

